# Possible C02 setup?



## SottyDont (Mar 28, 2005)

I was wondering if it would be possible to run c02 from a paintball c02 tank with an on/off valve; then running the c02 straight through a diffuser in the tank. I could open the valve little by little to regulate how much c02 is released. Would this work? Or just kill everything in my tank?


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

It's fine, several people do exact that I believe.


----------



## accordztech (Feb 3, 2010)

how big is your fish tank?


----------



## SottyDont (Mar 28, 2005)

30G

lighting 4x39w T5 current usa fixture.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

SottyDont said:


> I was wondering if it would be possible to run c02 from a paintball c02 tank with an on/off valve; then running the c02 straight through a diffuser in the tank. I could open the valve little by little to regulate how much c02 is released. Would this work? Or just kill everything in my tank?


You would need a regulator with paintball adapter and needle valve. I run paintball canisters on a 46 gallon tank and they last a month at about 2 bps 24/7. It would be good to use a bubble counter to help adjust the CO2 levels but you can make one or order one from Ebay for $10.00 (that's what I did). In the picture, it shows a solenoid but, I stopped using that and went back to running it 24/7. Also, I'm using a Victor Dual Stage Regulator now. I have to put updated pictures in flickr.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4115333270


----------



## SottyDont (Mar 28, 2005)

Whats the need for all of that tho? My tank is in my living room with no where to place something that large(no space underneith tank or sides) Im very new to c02, cant I use what Ive described for a few months till I can move the tank??


----------



## brackish bro (Jan 22, 2010)

you could, you would just have a hard time managing how much co2 goes into your tank. Not knowing how much co2 goes in will result in constant refills, or not enough at all. red sea sells a kit you can hang oh your hob filter for like 30$


----------



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

You might consider just using Excel instead of CO2 until you can set up so you can regulate it properly. Just running a bunch of CO2 in the tank with out knowing could result in unwanted results.


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

Order MetriCide 14 from dealmed.com It is the same thing as excel, but wayyyy cheaper. Dosing is the same as excel. What you are trying to do with end in you being frustrated and your plants being unhappy.


----------



## SottyDont (Mar 28, 2005)

can you post more information on this red sea product? googled didnt find much. I added the c02 to my tank through a powerhead, my plants are pearling like no tomorrow.


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

Not sure what he meant about that, but if you insist on using a paintball tank, http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=red+sea+co2&hl=en&cid=10793782321873162451&sa=title#p will work with it.

You need a regulator. The on off does not regulate pressure or flow. It is just a ball valve. YOu need a reg and needle valve or you will likely gas your fish.


----------



## rengb6 (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't mean to hijack the thread but if I were to connect the "Dual CO2 Regulator with Needle Valve and Solenoid For Paintball Tanks" to a paintball tank and possible connect a bubble counter would that be all that I needed? I've heard of people having issues with fit when they buy all of these pieces separately so I'm looking for a quick solution. This would cost about 70-80$ less than the Red Sea set up.


----------



## SPW1986 (Feb 12, 2010)

I was looking into an economical means of CO2 for my 20 gal, and all I found was a bunch of people debating the feasibility of a "paintball" setup. Some say yes and some say no. I've always liked a challenge, so I invested in a Paintball CO2 set-up. I grabbed a used regulator off of eBay for $40 shipped, then went here --->http://www.homebrewing.org/quotThe-Adapterquot-CO2-regulator-to-Paintball-tank-Adapter_p_1122.html and bought the adapter to fit a paintball tank. I also bought a $20 needle valve from Amazon.com and a $2 diffuser from china. I think with the needle valve and a little bit of attention I'll be able to regulate the CO2 levels just fine, but we'll see.

I'll keep everyone posted.


----------

